# Ridge Vent for Steep Roof



## MSBOY (Apr 20, 2009)

I have finished framing a building that has an unusual roof and I need some ideas on how to apply a ridge vent. The roof is a gable with a shed dormer. The shed dormer ties in at the ridge allowing 2 different angles at the ridge. The roof pitch on the front of the gable is extremely steep 19/12 (58˚) and the roof pitch on the back of the gable (Shed Dormer) is about a 7/12(31˚). I have sent emails to some plastic ridge vent manufacturers (ex. ShingleVent II) and they claim their vents will go to 16/12; any higher and it will leak. Gable venting is not an option on this building. The roof will also be covered in Architectural Asphalt Shingles.

I am looking for some ideas do you have any?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Cobra vent.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.cor-a-vent.com/

*What roof pitch can I use your products with?*

X-5 X-treme, V-600, V-600CS, V-400E, V-300, V-300CS, V-300-7 All Fold-A-Vent Products, Roof-2-Wall Vent* and *In-Vent* can be used with any roof pitch from 3/12 to 16/12. For hip applications minimum over all roof pitch must be at least a 5/12 pitch. (The old style V-400 can only be used with up to a 10/12 pitch roof.)


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I 2nd the Cobra Vent suggestion. It's my ridge vent of choice, anyway. But a 19/12 on one side and a 7/12 on the other will be less than a 16/12 (I'm too lazy to do the math), so the Shinglevent II should work.


----------



## PREMIER INSUL (Sep 15, 2009)

Cobra vent is garbage in really cold climates. The Cobra vent likes to frost up, then you are stuck with no venting. One of the attics I blew this winter was really bad the whole roof deck and gable ends were covered in frost.


----------

